# Tenodera ooths.



## Exotic-Mantis (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I collected 75 Tenodera ooths from a lot that was going to get flattened so they can build a new mall, and i want to hatch them and release them at a park. When should i start incubating them so they can hatch at the same time s the rest of the chinese here in New York??? I would just leave the ooths in the park, but the birds have found out whats inside and they break them up and eat the larvae so more would survivie if i hatch them and spread them all around.

Thanks,

Eros


----------



## Rick (Mar 12, 2006)

There is nothing special you need to do for those. Just put them in a container with a piece of moist paper towel and they will hatch soon. But they will probably hatch sooner being indoors than they will if they were left outside.

In that kind of situation I usually take them to the area I want them to live and just attach the ooths to the trees and bushes there. That way they will hatch when they are supposed too.


----------



## Jesse (Mar 12, 2006)

I would say keep them in the fridge until 4-5 weeks before the last estimated frost date (ask your local nursery), and then take them out and allow them to hatch. You may want to take a group of them out of storage every couple of days for 2 plus weeks, so you don't have a million of them at once. I could use a few Tenedora ooths myself, PM me if you can help me out.


----------



## infinity (Mar 12, 2006)

whoah, 75?! could always sell a few- i wouldn't mind some


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (Mar 13, 2006)

Thnx for the replies. I figured it out.... i put them in a plastic bag and tied them outside my window, so it's natural temperature. Thanks anyway

Thanks,

Eros


----------



## FieroRumor (Mar 14, 2006)

Just be careful for squirrels and birds!

They tend to find the ooths yummy (or the squirels chomp on them, thinking they might be bulbs or nuts or something...)


----------

